# curly pine?



## jimmyjames (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you think these curls go throughout the log? I've never seen a log as curly as this on the outside

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130426_111212_802_zpsb8db8d2e.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2013)

It might- but when I ran the planer at the mill- the abstract grain pine seemed to self destruction in the drying process. When planing pine-Mill setting where we would plane 30 k bd ft of 1x6-12 in a shift. The trash pile ( pieces that I did not think would go through the planer) would be huge. The abstract pine grained pieces would at times be warped almost 2' in a 12' length, twisted 90 degrees or cracked. Of course we were seeking nice straight grained clear wood. Some of the white pine was beautiful.
Not to discourage just informational. I think they would probably made that log into chips then.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm a big fan of 'Blue pine' and that looks very interesting


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm going to hack a piece off and rip it too see what the face looks like, the tree is a bug kill and has been dead for 5 years plus. If it was out of the way I wouldnt mess with it but its next door to my house.....


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 26, 2013)

I bet its going to be beautiful


----------

